# SymCreator Demoversion



## sps-concept (18 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wer ist interessiert an einer Demoversion des SymCreators?

Doku: http://www.sps-concept.de/download/doku/programminformation_symcreator.pdf
Video: http://www.sps-concept.de/download/sample/symcreator.zip

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## sps-concept (20 Februar 2006)

*Anmelden*

Hallo,

Interessenten melden sich bitte per Kontaktformular mit der Bemerkung "SymCreatorDemo" an. Dann werden die Zugangsdaten für den Download zugesendet.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Februar 2006)

Hallo André,

danke für die Demo-Version. Sieht soweit ganz gut aus, und funktioniert auch gut. Wenn man passende Anwendungen hat, bei denen sich entsprechende Vorlagen verwenden lassen, ist das vielleicht eine feine Sache. Aber wer hat schon Anlagen, bei denen sich der Einsatz wirklich lohnen würde? Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, müssten eine größere Anzahl gleichartiger Geräte über möglichst viele E/A mit der Steuerung kommunizieren?
Dann wären da noch die Merker. Gibt es einen Grund dafür, größere Datenmengen im Merkerbereich ab zu legen?

Bisher habe ich zum Kopieren und Editieren von Symbolen, Adressen etc. Excel oder in einen gängigen Texteditor verwendet. Dieser Universal-Mittel bediene ich mich in allen möglichen Bereichen, z.Bsp. auch in E-Plan über EXF-Export-Import.

Kann mal jemand eine Anlage beschreiben, bei der der Einsatz von SymCreator wirklich Sinn macht?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## sps-concept (26 Februar 2006)

Hallo Onkel,

die Vorlagen musst du dir natürlich selber bauen. Der Einsatz lohnt sich ziemlich schnell. Gleichartige Geräte ist schon mal richtig. Und wenn man Zylinder oder Antriebe als gleichartige Geräte sieht dann ist doch für jeden etwas dabei. Nein eine grössere Menge E/A muss es nicht sein. Aber das ist dann eine besondere Stärke durch die Berechnungsfunktion.

Merker in grösseren Mengen zu benutzen ist jedem selbst überlassen. Manche (Kunden)Programmierstandards legen das auch so fest.

Klar sind Texteditoren universal. Aber ich denke dass man mit dem SymCreator um ein vielfaches schneller ist als mit Suchen/Ersetzen. Man kann automatisch durchadressieren. Fehler werden erkannt usw.




> Kann mal jemand eine Anlage beschreiben, bei der der Einsatz von SymCreator wirklich Sinn macht?


 
vielleicht fällt hier jemanden etwas ein. Es ist wenig überzeugend wenn ich hier als einziger nen Einsatzfall beschreibe...

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## nairolf (26 Februar 2006)

*Neue Sichtweisen...*

Es wird Zeit, daß ich mich auch mal zu Wort melde 

Also ich habe mir vor kurzem den SymCreator angesehen, und auf Anhieb
einige Templates erstellen könne, die von Nutzen sind, ohne dass
riesege E/A-Bereiche, gleich Peripherie in enstrpechender Anzahl o.ä.
es erfrodern würden.
Folgende 3 Szenarien möchte ich geren anführen, ich denke, daß ähnliche
'Standards' für jeden in Frage kommen, einfach mal analysieren, wie ihr tatsächlich Symbollisten erstellt und welche wiederkehrenden Arbeiten ihr
dabei ausführt. Ach ja, dies ist KEIN anderer Account von André Räppel 

1. Schrittketten
Bei uns werden werden Schrittketten standardmäßig mit 30 Schrittmerkern vorbereitet (von Schritt 0 bis 29). Dabei gibt es zusätzlich immer einen
Merker für Schrittkette aktiv, Grundstellung der Schrittkette (Aktorenendlagen in Ausgangslage) und eine sog. Startvoraussetzungsmerker, d.h. wann darf diese SK tatsächlich starten.
Also ein Template erstellt, dass diese Forderungen erfüllt und schon habe ich in 5s eine komplett neue Schrittkette angelegt. Auch wunderbar geeignet,
wenn ein bestehndes Programm um einige Abläufe erweitert werden soll.

2.Servoantriebe
Wir benötigen für unsere Servoantriebe immer einen FC,2 DB's,einen Timer und 1 Datenwort für INPOS1 bis 16, 1 Datenwort für SETPOS1 bis 16, 1 Merkerwort für die Drehemomentvorgabe das Antriebs. Warum das so ist, brauche ich nicht im Detail ausführen, jedoch benötigen wird in den Symbolen die Motorennummer des Antriebes. Also, Template erstellt
und schon habe ich auf Knopfdruck einen Antrieb mit allen erforderlichen
Symbolkomponenten hinzugefügt (und keine vergessen !!). Wie schon
zuvor genannt, auch sehr hilfreich bei nachträglichem ERgänzen von Antrieben, obwohl Programm schon 'steht'.

3.Nachträglich adressieren
Ab und an kommt es vor, dass von 2 bestehenden Programmen ein neues
Projekt entstehen soll. Also wurde manuell das benötigte aus beiden Programmen in eine Symboltabelle kopiert und alle Konflikte von Hand abgearbeitet. Mit dem SymCreator erldige ich das wesentlich effizienter und fehlerfreier als ich das von Hand erledigen könnte.

Und an alle Verfechter 'warum nich per Excel, das hab ich ja schon und geht auch' möchte ich nur sagen: ihr habt Recht, gehen tut es, aber bei weitem nicht so schnell und ohne die entsprechende Plausibiltätsprüfung !
Ich habs versucht, aber  nicht geschafft 

Jeder der im Jahr einige Projekte abzuwickeln hat, soll sich mal ausrechnen, was an Kosten zu sparen ist, wenn je Projekt 1 Stunde an lästiger Tipparbeit entfällt (nachträgliche Fehlerbehebung nicht mitgerechnet).

Ich finde das Tool Klasse und war drauf und dran mir selbst ein derartige Teil zu programmieren, brauch ich jetzt aber nicht mehr 

So, ich hoffe, mal ein paar Denkanstöße gegeben zu haben, und Wünsche allen in diesem Forum noch einen schönen Sonntag,

cu Florian


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Februar 2006)

Hallo Florian,

ja, das klingt erst einmal einleuchtend. Mit der S7-300/400 würde ich allerdings die meisten dieser Fälle umgehen, indem ich die Daten in Instanzen oder globalen DB's ablege. Das ist dann aber wieder ein ganz anderer Fall.


@André,
Wenn die Templates und die erzeugten Symboltabellen über Excel ablaufen, dann kann man diese doch eigentlich auch für andere Steuerungen (Bosch, z.Bsp.) verwenden, oder? Dort hätte ich schon ähnliche Fälle, wie die von Florian beschriebenen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## sps-concept (26 Februar 2006)

*SymCreator*

Hallo Onkel,

über Excel funktionierts zwar nicht, aber über Spalten/Zeilen. Man kann ja auch über Dateiimport/export arbeiten und nicht nur über Zwischenablage.

Ja man könnte es auch für Bosch aufbauen. Wenn du mir Beispiele mailen könntest? Als nächstes werde ich für Mitsubishi etwas machen.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## nairolf (26 Februar 2006)

@Dagobert

Prinzipiell hast Du recht, aber ich denke, daß die Zugriffszeiten über DB etwas erhöht werden. Wer darau keine Rücksicht nehmen muss, OK, aber viele
denke ich müssen dennoch darüber nachdenken. Und um eine Symbolikbeschriftung der DB's und FC's und Timer kommste auch nicht rum 

Was noch entscheidend ist:
Wenn neue Leute am Projekt mitarbeiten (Anfänger,ext.Programmierer)
hat man damit eine schöne Vorgabe (und nciht "schau mal in dem Programm wie's gemacht ist" )

Schönen Abend !


----------



## Monty (28 Februar 2006)

*prima*

Hi!

also ich find das ganz toll! Die Demo hat mich überzeugt. ICh glaube dass du damit den ganz grossen Durchbruch schaffst. Viel Glück!

Monty


----------



## sps-concept (4 März 2006)

*weitere Steuerungen*

Hallo,

was sollte eurer Meinung an Steuerungstypen implementiert werden? Jetzt ist es nur S7. Womit arbeitet ihr noch so?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## JüMi (6 März 2006)

*SymCreator*

Guten Abend,

hier meine Eindrücke. Der SymCreator ist gut gelungen. Kein unnötiger Schnickschnack und bunte Schaltflächen, sondern alles sehr funktionell. Die Templateerstellung ist kinderleicht. Exportdateien aus Eplan können auch übernommen werden. Die Symbolerstellung per Templates erfolgt rasend schnell. Für eins unserer Durchschnittsprojekte würde ich bei der Symbolerstellung 5 Stunden veranschlagen anstatt 30. Mit den 80% Zeitersparnis ist nicht gelogen. Ein weiteres Plus ist die automatische Adressierfunktion welche die verschiedenen Datentypen berücksichtigt. Hier wird schnell Ordnung gemacht. Genial finde ich die Berechnungsfunktion in den Templates, zB [EA_Start+3]. Es wurde wirklich an alles gedacht. Man merkt wer selbst S7-Programme schreibt. Für mich zeigt der Daumen eindeutig nach oben. Und der Preis ist auch voll im Rahmen. Schon beim ersten Durchschnittsprojekt ergibt sich eine Kostenersparnis von ca 600 Euro. Dabei wurde schon die Anschaffung berücksichtigt.

Jürgen


----------



## CarstenM (12 April 2006)

*Test bestanden*

Hallo!

Inspiriert durch dieses Klasse Forum habe ich den SymCreator auch getestet. Erst war ich auch skeptisch, doch das Ergebnis hat mich verblüfft. Das erste Template war ziemlich schnell aus einem Stück Symboltabelle und Nachbearbeitung in Excel entstanden. Das Tool besticht durch gut überlegte Details eines S7-Anwenders.



Carsten


----------



## tommi (2 Mai 2006)

*Preis*

hallo was kostet dat ding? sieht gut aus.

tommi


----------



## SPSsven (7 Juni 2006)

*interesse*

hi!

würde das teil gerne auch testen. wie komm ich dazu? videos schaun gut aus! würde sich schwer lohnen das einzusetzen

sven


----------



## AxelU (7 Juni 2006)

sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die nächste Ausgabe ist geplant. Wer noch Vorschläge hat raus damit. Dann können die noch eingearbeitet werden. Also nairolf usw....
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, ob eine S5 noch up-t-date ist. Aber ich denke, dass es Sinn machen würde die Möglichkeit einer S5 mit aufzunehmen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## sps-concept (8 Juni 2006)

*S5*

Hallo Axel,

klar die S5 ist noch viel im Einsatz. Aber wenn geändert wird dann nur kleinere Sachen und nicht solche wo hunderte Operanden dazukommen. Ich denke eher dass sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## AxelU (8 Juni 2006)

sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> 
> klar die S5 ist noch viel im Einsatz. Aber wenn geändert wird dann nur kleinere Sachen und nicht solche wo hunderte Operanden dazukommen. Ich denke eher dass sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo André

Das kann ich leider nicht beuteilen, da ich noch noch keine ANlage projektiert habe. Ich setzte für mich Privat nur eine S5 ein, da man diese günstig bei Ebay bekommt


----------



## sps-concept (8 Juni 2006)

*S5*

Hallo Axel,

und der Einsatz des SymCreators würde sich da nur lohnen wenn du ein Hochhaus hast ;-) 

Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen dass sich der SymCreator lohnt wenn man ein festes Bezeichnungssystem in der Symbolik hat. Dann hat man im Handumdrehen Symbole für die einzelnen Funktionsgruppen erstellt. Das automatische Durchadressieren findet auch gerne Verwendung beim Zusammenkopieren von Projektteilen.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## AxelU (8 Juni 2006)

sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> 
> und der Einsatz des SymCreators würde sich da nur lohnen wenn du ein Hochhaus hast ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Ne zum Glück wohne ich nicht in einem Hochhaus. Wird eine S5 in Neuanlagen überhaupt nicht mehr eingesetzt? Warum nicht? Ich halte sie für viele Steuerungsmöglichkeiten völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Andreas Eisenmann (13 Juni 2006)

Hi

Ich habe den SymCreator getestet.
Kann ihn empfehlen wenn man wiederkehrende Bezeichnungen hat.

@AxelU
Es ist tödlich Abgekündigte Baugruppen in eine neue Anlage einzusetzen,
sollte eine Baugruppe der S5 kaputt gehen dann kann es teuer werden.


----------



## UnregistriertJörg (13 Juni 2006)

*Vorteil?*

Kann mir jemand mal erklären wofür man das braucht und welche Vorteile man dadurch hat? Reicht nicht Step7 voll aus?

Jörg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juni 2006)

UnregistriertJörg schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand mal erklären wofür man das braucht und welche Vorteile man dadurch hat? Reicht nicht Step7 voll aus?
> Jörg



Das wird in den Beiträgen weiter oben doch lang und 
breit diskutiert, z. B. hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=40601&postcount=6


----------

